# Digitrax DT 402 Throttle



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I did a quick search (very quick) and didn't find anything on the DT 402 throttle. Has anyone used this Digitrax throttle? I have the zephyr system right now and I was looking to upgrade the throttle. I am trying to find a throttle that will help in speed matching engines.

Thanks for any input.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

No one has used the DT 402? Hard to believe. Well I think I'm going to pick one up on wed. when I visit the hobby shop. We'll see how it goes. 

I also want to pick up a DT&I SD38 that I've been eyeballing it for a while now, it went on sale last time i was there.  Hopefully it's still there!!


----------

